# Older cable controller (Western)



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I have been fighting with my older western plow. Here's the problem, when I go to lift up the blade, I have to play with the controller usually two or three times until the plow goes up, also when angling left or right the plow will raise. Now I've replaced both cables and played with adjustments, but with no success. Has anybody had this problem and what did you do to fix it? I'm staring to lean toward buying a new controller.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Dont take this the wrong way.... OK BUT you have to have some knowledge of how a hydraulic pump works. Your problem lies in the valve adjustment and cables. The L & R cables control fluid flow to each of the lower rams to move the plow L & R. The other cable opens & closes the valve to raise and lower the blade. The inside cab control ( joy stick ) moves the cables & when moved to the L or R position activates the "power" switch to run the pump motor. On the other hand the raise / lower only applies power in the "raise" mode and you just open the valve to let the fluid out when lowering the blade ( no power applied to pump motor ). So with the basics applied, you should now focus on the cable/valve adjustment on the front right ( when standing in front of blade/truck). This is where you will have to have a 2nd person to assist you to operate the joy stick when you adjust the valves. The raise lower valve is opening when you apply L/R action to the blade. 

Hope this helps


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Well taken. Now is it supposed to energize the pump when in the lift position because when it does'nt lift I don't here the pump.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

DJ....yes, it is suppose to "energize" the pump when you move the joystick to the raise position. If it does not, then check the switch inside the joystick controller for power ( voltmeter required ).It could be the contact switch for the raise postion, if the L/R position works.

When lowering the blade the pump does not run, you only open a release valve to let the fluid back into the pump reservoir thus lowering the blade.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

OK I figured that the left to right was the adjustment. Now i'll get out the multi meter and check for power. Should I clean the contacts in the controller and maybe adjust the tabs a bit?


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Yes, that cant hurt cleaning the contacts. Sorry for the delayed response.


----------



## sixtwojoe (Nov 16, 2004)

I just had the same problem with that pump. I took the cover off of the side where the lift cable goes into the housing and found an ice build up, it would not let the lever inside move far enough to activate the pump. Once I removed the ice I had the problem of the left and right going to slow and the blade rasing when angling. I turned the lift valve out 1/8 of a turn and now it works excellent. The lift valve is in the front of the unit towards the right side in front of the ram. Just turn it out 1/8 of a turn and check it. Hope it helps, the dealer wanted $260.00 min. just to look at it and clean.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*Thanks Kipcom & Sixtojoe*

:waving: Thanks guy's I did clean and adjust the contacts the up and down work fine, now to get the left and right adjusted right obviously it's trial and error.


----------

